# Shifting noise F-N-R



## TorontoBronco (May 26, 2009)

Ok guys, I posted awhile back about some driveline noise with by new BF 750. It still bothers me, and I think it's the output bevel gears.

Here's my question:

How do your machines sound when you shift from neutral to either forward or reverse at idle?

Is it a quiet shift, a clank, a clunk or other.

Let me know so I can chalk this up to being normal or an abnormality.

Thanks!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'd say a somewhat noisy clickclankclick sound. if you shift slowly it will not be as loud or harsh


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah. if you sittin still and the motor is at idle rpms mine still make a little clank noise.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mine too. small clank.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Gotta a clank here too!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

on my 05 if the idel was a little higher that sopposed to be if would make a louder clank. if your clank is to loud try to idel it down, might not be the case but just leting you know


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

yea same here to, i get a clank when i change gears. thats normal for kawie cvts. my dads prairie 650 is almost 10 years old and its clanking is worse than ever. sounds like your grinding gears in a big rig lol. but ive actually found that if you let it idle down to normal and give it a really quick shove into gear that it rarely clanks. heres another trick: when your in reverse and wanting to go to a forward gear, as smoothly as you can go straight from reverse to high skipping neutral altogether. took me awhile but once i got it down it never clanked at all. one thing though, it didnt always engage into gear. it would never clank doing this trick but i occasionally had to rock the quad a couple of inches before it would engage.


----------

